# Wilier Imperiale Carbon Layup



## alexgonzalezmi (Sep 14, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what the carbon layup is for this bike? It's not posted anywhere. I contacted the manufacture and they were very helpful on answering my other questions but didn't want to tell me directly about the carbon layup. Instead asked my weight to judge if it was stiff enough.


----------



## alexgonzalezmi (Sep 14, 2012)

Actually they got back to me. Great customer service from them!


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

Just wondering, are Wilier made in Italy or China?


----------



## alexgonzalezmi (Sep 14, 2012)

Designed in Italy, built in Taiwan, not China. Along with pretty much everyone else.


----------



## alexgonzalezmi (Sep 14, 2012)

Actually I stand corrected. They are still built in Italy. They even give factory tours. There is pics out there of the workers building bikes.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

deleted


----------

